# Cinelli Grammo Strada Stem-What the deal?



## evAn (Apr 24, 2004)

So i got this cinelli stem at a bike swap and i will be my first Ti stem. Is this thing gonna flex like ****? If you've seen my posts, you know im not a high roller, but this stem is super nice "in theory". Anyone have a good, or bad stories or feedback?


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

*I have a Grammo quill stem on 2 bikes*

I'm guessing yours is the threadless version. One is a 110 and the other a 120 and I don't notice any flex in either of mine when I get up out of the saddle.


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

I have a threadless Grammo, 140 in length and it is awesome. I cannot notice any flex at all. Granted, it is clamped around a steel steerer, but I am noticing nothing. 

That said, this bike used to have a threaded fork and a Grammo quill stem. It seemed less stiff than the threadless version. That makes sense. 

I got mine at a swap meet and consider myself very lucky! Combined with my 66-42 bars it creates a great front end. It looks elegant IMHO.


----------

